

The 9 USD Arduino compatible board made by a non-profit - unmole
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/9-arduino-compatible-electronic-board-anyone-can-learn-electronics

======
kken
This is a nice idea, but I wonder whether he did his research before starting
this project. Due to the open nature of Arduino anybody is allowed to
manufacture clones. There are plenty of cheap chinese versions on ebay and
aliexpress.

Arduino clone for $8 including shipping:

[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-BTE-ROBOT-
Main-...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-BTE-ROBOT-Main-Control-
Board-Compatible-with-Arduino-duemilanove-2009-ATMEGA328-USB-
cable/587638761.html)

edit: granted, it's not a leonardo clone, but it is also $5 cheaper.

------
Moto7451
I appreciate the altruism but lacking any profit margin is typically a bad
idea. Non profits make a little bit of profit to pay people and handle the
usual unexpected bumps businesses go through. If it turns out each board ends
up costing $10 (and he really isn't padding the cost), he's screwed and will
either have to eat the dollar or get the backers to agree to the dollar
increase.

